# Captivating Chocolates



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

*CHOCOLATE (color)*


----------



## naturestee (Apr 27, 2007)

Mocha= chocolate on caffeine! :hyper:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 28, 2007)

As you can tell... my Mocha is just as hyper as Naturestee's.:laugh:
















Yay for real life chocolate bunns!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2007)

MBB: I want your bunny! What breed is he/she? name? He's so cute! I love how he rolls over and stuff like that! Very good poser!


----------



## Canuck (Apr 28, 2007)

He's a Heinz 57 -- I honestly have no idea whatbreed he truely is. His mom looked like a typical 'mutt' and his dadwas blue magpie marked but he was too big to be a (purebred) Harlequin.

Oh and his name is Mocha, how original, eh? LOL. (Originally it wasMochachino because ofhis coffee and chocolatecolorbut eventually it got shortened to Mocha but hisnickname is still Chino.)

EDIT: Sorry, I really need to make sure I sign back into my name. *This is MBB!*


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 29, 2007)

I just love the chocolate color...here are some of mine that I either have already - or will be picked up at Nationals..

Cocoa - in 2005 (fall)






An unnamed chocolate buck I pick up next week:






And while not quite chocolate - a Chocolate tort buck


----------

